

Copyright Release - arozsas

hi all,<p>i am working with two guys on my mobile up. i'm paying them for their contributions. we have agreed that they will not reserve any rights for the code and i am free to use it as i wish.<p>does anybody have a template i can use?
did anybody have any problems in a similar case and can advise my what to pay attention to?<p>thanks for you help.<p>ar
======
mikecane
IANAL but I think if you are paying them and they are doing what you want,
this comes under Work For Hire.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_for_hire>

------
grabeh
What you will need will depend on the jurisdiction, however, even if there is
an implied transfer, you should put in place a full written agreement. This
will deal with:

\- assignment

\- further assurance (so they will sign other docs if necessary to perfect the
assignment)

\- warranties as to the quality of the IP and their work

\- indemnity (if you get sued for using their IP, you can claim against them.

\- insurance (so they can afford to pay under the indemnity if necessary).

You also need to be wary of incorporation of third party code into their work
and if this is the case, you will need appropriate rights to use the third
party code.

